# Asus TUF Gaming z590 Plus wifi won't post...WTF?



## PaulieG (Mar 13, 2021)

OK, so I have a brand new Asus Tuf Gaming z590 Plus wifi that I bought to replace a Gigabyte z590 that I returned because it hated clocking memory over 3600. That's a whole other story. Anyways, I just can't figure this out, and I've tried every troubleshooting step I've ever known to try to make it work. It does the same thing every time. From the very first attempt, the fans turn on, the AIO pump turns on, The Q-LED goes from quick red then gets hung for a few seconds on Dram and the light just goes away, never even lights up the gpu light. It's never posted out of the box., I'm desperate for suggestions before I give up and return the board. Before you make suggestions, these are the steps I've already taken:

Original system specs; Asus z590, Intel 10600k, rx580, WD Black M.2, Gskill Trident Z RGB 3600, Phanteks AMP 750w psu. All components were verified working with a Gigabyte z590 as of yesterday.

-Cleared cmos twice by removing the battery for 15 minutes each time
-Tried 3 different sets of DDR4, Ballistix Elite 4000, TridentZ 3600 and Mushkin Redline 4000. Tried each set with one stick at a time in each slot individually
-Tried 2 different psu's, Phanteks AMP 750w and Enermax 650w. Triple checked power supply cable connections on everything.
-Tried 2 GPU's, a 5700xt and rx580.
-Tried 3 different monitors, both hdmi and DVI on the rx580
- Uninstalled the AIO and cpu to make sure there were no bent pins.

So, any ideas? I literally can't think of anything else to try.....nothing but dead ends.


----------



## metalfiber (Mar 13, 2021)

No BIOS beeps?


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 13, 2021)

Id say use BIOS Flashback, but it appears, if I looked at the right mobo, that isn't an option for you?


----------



## metalfiber (Mar 13, 2021)

This is it i think......


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 13, 2021)

metalfiber said:


> No BIOS beeps?


It's an open bench made from the bones of a CM HAF case. There is no speaker, and I don't think I have any old speakers laying around. 


sneekypeet said:


> Id say use BIOS Flashback, but it appears, if I looked at the right mobo, that isn't an option for you?


No bios flash. It's what almost made me not buy this board,  but I suspect it's a hardware issue anyways. It's never posted out of the box. I don't think it's even getting to a gpu check if the Q-led is any indication.


----------



## metalfiber (Mar 14, 2021)

I'm in the market for a new mobo as i'm giving my niece my system along with the 2080ti i just gave her. I've just about decided on MSI as i wasn't impressed with my Z370 AORUS Gaming 7...maybe give them a try.
The release date is the 17th.








						MSI MPG Z590 GAMING EDGE WIFI LGA 1200 ATX Intel Motherboard - Newegg.com
					

Buy MSI MPG Z590 GAMING EDGE WIFI LGA 1200 Intel Z590 SATA 6Gb/s ATX Intel Motherboard with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				




This is out now and it has a bios error counter on it...








						MSI MPG Z590 GAMING CARBON WIFI LGA 1200 ATX Intel Motherboard - Newegg.com
					

Buy MSI MPG Z590 GAMING CARBON WIFI LGA 1200 Intel Z590 SATA 6Gb/s ATX Intel Motherboard with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Mar 14, 2021)

Grasping at straws here, but have you tried it without a GPU and use the video output from the board?  Possibly bad PCIe slot?


----------



## nguyen (Mar 14, 2021)

That board is DOA, you are just unlucky I guess.
I also had an ASUS board that arrived DOA (Z97 Ranger VII), after that I would always boot the computer from outside the case first before assembling everything inside the case.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 14, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> Grasping at straws here, but have you tried it without a GPU and use the video output from the board?  Possibly bad PCIe slot?


Good suggestion....but yeah, already tried that. 


nguyen said:


> That board is DOA, you are just unlucky I guess.
> I also had an ASUS board that arrived DOA (Z97 Ranger VII), after that I would always boot the computer from outside the case first before assembling everything inside the case.


I'm pretty sure that's the case. All other components were working just fine with another board. Bummer, since the board was perfect on paper, but I generally don't give the same board second chances. Not loving z590 so fine. Gigabyte very weak on memory and DOA Asus. suppose I'll give MSI a chance for the first time in a decade.


----------



## nguyen (Mar 14, 2021)

PaulieG said:


> I'm pretty sure that's the case. All other components were working just fine with another board. Bummer, since the board was perfect on paper, but I generally don't give the same board second chances. Not loving z590 so fine. Gigabyte very weak on memory and DOA Asus. suppose I'll give MSI a chance for the first time in a decade.



Do you run 2x16GB or 4x8GB config? Intel platform strongly favor the T-Topology that run better with all 4 slots occupied compare to just 2. So 4x8GB config is better on Intel platform and 2x16GB for AMD platform.
Even my ancient Gigabyte Z370 Gaming 5 (4 year old is quite ancient right?) run 4x8GB 3600mhz cas15, this board came out at the same time that Zen1 CPU can only handle 2933mhz dual ranks and 2666mhz quad ranks RAM config.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 14, 2021)

nguyen said:


> Do you run 2x16GB or 4x8GB config? Intel platform strongly favor the T-Topology that run better with all 4 slots occupied compare to just 2. So 4x8GB config is better on Intel platform and 2x16GB for AMD platform.
> Even my ancient Gigabyte Z370 Gaming 5 (4 year old is quite ancient right?) run 4x8GB 3600mhz cas15, this board came out at the same time that Zen1 CPU can only handle 2933mhz dual ranks and 2666mhz quad ranks RAM config.


Ran both 2x16 and 4x8gb kits with same results.


----------



## nguyen (Mar 14, 2021)

PaulieG said:


> Ran both 2x16 and 4x8gb kits with same results.



Well do share your RAM overclocking result with the new MSI board , I'm interested to know whether CPU IMC or motherboard matter more in this case.

I just tried to increase RAM clocks and it seems my mobo also prefer 3600mhz, I can clock to 3800mhz but I have to lower CAS from 15 to 17, which negates any performance benefit.

I have heard good thing about RAM overclocking on the MSI Unify board, which Buildzoid get 4x8GB config to 4400mhz on the Z490 Unify


----------



## sp.ace.cowboy (Mar 17, 2021)

I had the same problem, contacted ASUS, and they said that it was a known hardware issue, so I sent for a replacement through newegg where I got the board, instead of sending it to ASUS for repair, just to save some time. Got the new mother board today, and had THE SAME PROBLEM AGAIN. Glad to see I'm not the only one who experienced it, and it's nice to see that you tried it with a bunch of kit, as I didn't have anything on hand to switch out with to confirm it wasn't the board. I thought I was crazy and with a new board I couldn't find anyone with a similar problem! But very unimpressed with ASUS. Won't be falling for it a third time. LOL and I can't believe I could get two dead boards.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 17, 2021)

sp.ace.cowboy said:


> I had the same problem, contacted ASUS, and they said that it was a known hardware issue, so I sent for a replacement through newegg where I got the board, instead of sending it to ASUS for repair, just to save some time. Got the new mother board today, and had THE SAME PROBLEM AGAIN. Glad to see I'm not the only one who experienced it, and it's nice to see that you tried it with a bunch of kit, as I didn't have anything on hand to switch out with to confirm it wasn't the board. I thought I was crazy and with a new board I couldn't find anyone with a similar problem! But very unimpressed with ASUS. Won't be falling for it a third time. LOL and I can't believe I could get two dead boards.


I either have GREAT luck with Asus boards or awful luck. In contrast, my ROG Strix B550-E Ryzen board is fantastic, It's kind of a bummer with the Tuf z590, because on paper it's fantastic for the money. I'll warn you though, z590 seems like a cranky platform. I also had to send a Gigabyte z590 back because it was awful at handling memory. I literally could not get it to clock any of my kits over 3400. Now I have ordered both a MSI z590 Tomahawk and a Asrock z590 Steel Legend. One of them has to be decent. If not, then I might be forced to go z490.


----------



## metalfiber (Mar 17, 2021)

Please keep us posted on your experience PaulieG.


----------



## DashielN (Mar 22, 2021)

I've been having this exact same issue, and went through similar steps to diagnose, including getting a replacement motherboard which also has the issue. I found a work around, but you're not going to like it (I know I don't): this only happens if I have an M.2 SSD installed on the board, but I was able to get up and running with my older SATA SSD.

I had thought my M.2 drive was just kaput, but got a new one fresh from box today (after going just fine over the weekend on my SATA drive), put it in there, and there's the issue again. Take it out, machine boots as expected, no issues. Tried both slots 2 and 3 with the same result.

I'm no expert, but this smells like a firmware issue to me, and I have no idea how to resolve it. Armoury Crate says my BIOS is up to date.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Mar 22, 2021)

did you try turning it off and on again?  

that always fixes everything!


----------



## Nater (Mar 22, 2021)

The last thing I'd try, half joking, half grasping at straws - give it it's own 20A circuit.  Worth a shot.

I had my Grizzly mill CNC conversion in my basement after moving, and it was flaking out and sometimes the control box wouldn't start up, or certain motors wouldn't go or would bog down in a heavy cut/fast moves.  I realized after wasting my life re-wiring parts of it, replacing a stepper motor, etc....it was ALL on one 15A circuit.  CNC control PC, controller, 3 5amp steppers, spindle motor, my workstation/gaming PC, lights...all of it! Some jackhole ran every single outlet and light in that side of the basement off of ONE breaker.  Got it all up in the new garage addition with NEW professionally done electrical and it works just fine.

Returnit or not, you should probably swear off the brand for 20 years after one bad experience, and then shitpost on every thread with someone who has a similar board.   (I feel like I see this on TPU all the time)


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 22, 2021)

Nater said:


> The last thing I'd try, half joking, half grasping at straws - give it it's own 20A circuit.  Worth a shot.
> 
> I had my Grizzly mill CNC conversion in my basement after moving, and it was flaking out and sometimes the control box wouldn't start up, or certain motors wouldn't go or would bog down in a heavy cut/fast moves.  I realized after wasting my life re-wiring parts of it, replacing a stepper motor, etc....it was ALL on one 15A circuit.  CNC control PC, controller, 3 5amp steppers, spindle motor, my workstation/gaming PC, lights...all of it! Some jackhole ran every single outlet and light in that side of the basement off of ONE breaker.  Got it all up in the new garage addition with NEW professionally done electrical and it works just fine.
> 
> Returnit or not, you should probably swear off the brand for 20 years after one bad experience, and then shitpost on every thread with someone who has a similar board.   (I feel like I see this on TPU all the time)


That would have been a decent bet if I lived in an older home, but the house and the electrical were done right just 17 years ago. I also was working on it in two workshop areas and pretty much opposite ends of the house. The board was just bad. The Asrock z590 Steel Legend is up and running perfectly. I don't believe in talking garbage about any brand. I've owned them all through the years, and I think I've had at least one bad board from each of them.


----------



## Morbius2021 (Mar 22, 2021)

Sorry, I am coming in late here, since it wont post its hard to get any kind of feedback.

I would certainly get yourself a 99c mainboard speaker, then we could at least get some feedback from the board.

Other thought, if the system is telling you flash the bios, you may have just gotten 2 boards with the same buggy bios, that happens very frequently.

Fortunately with Asus the Flashback Procedure is pretty good.

Get the latest bios, put it on a flash drive and insert it into the boards designated USB slot.

press the button on the back of the IO panel for Flashback and wait.

it will start out blinking slowly, then get faster, that is how you know its "working"

I have had NO post boards that I was able to rescue with this process.

Hope this helps.

PS, the flashback procedure will work even without a CPU in the board.

PS PS, make sure you use the bios rename tool they include with the bios file, otherwise the process wont work, also, make sure the bios file is in the ROOT of the USB drive you use.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 22, 2021)

Morbius2021 said:


> Sorry, I am coming in late here, since it wont post its hard to get any kind of feedback.
> 
> I would certainly get yourself a 99c mainboard speaker, then we could at least get some feedback from the board.
> 
> ...


For the record, I did bios flashback 3 times. It did nothing to fix the problem.


----------



## Morbius2021 (Mar 22, 2021)

ok, didn't see that, if that is the case its not unheard of getting 2 bonked boards.  I have had it happen to me.
it sucks, but its certainly within the realm of possibility.  The next thing to try is to use an alternate board in the same setup, if it posts, you have your answer.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 22, 2021)

DashielN said:


> I've been having this exact same issue, and went through similar steps to diagnose, including getting a replacement motherboard which also has the issue. I found a work around, but you're not going to like it (I know I don't): this only happens if I have an M.2 SSD installed on the board, but I was able to get up and running with my older SATA SSD.
> 
> I had thought my M.2 drive was just kaput, but got a new one fresh from box today (after going just fine over the weekend on my SATA drive), put it in there, and there's the issue again. Take it out, machine boots as expected, no issues. Tried both slots 2 and 3 with the same result.
> 
> I'm no expert, but this smells like a firmware issue to me, and I have no idea how to resolve it. Armoury Crate says my BIOS is up to date.


I did not try an old SSD. That's interesting. However, I still would have sent it back even if I discovered that work around. It's still defective and I prefer using M.2 drives.


----------



## sp.ace.cowboy (Mar 22, 2021)

DashielN said:


> I've been having this exact same issue, and went through similar steps to diagnose, including getting a replacement motherboard which also has the issue. I found a work around, but you're not going to like it (I know I don't): this only happens if I have an M.2 SSD installed on the board, but I was able to get up and running with my older SATA SSD.
> 
> I had thought my M.2 drive was just kaput, but got a new one fresh from box today (after going just fine over the weekend on my SATA drive), put it in there, and there's the issue again. Take it out, machine boots as expected, no issues. Tried both slots 2 and 3 with the same result.
> 
> I'm no expert, but this smells like a firmware issue to me, and I have no idea how to resolve it. Armoury Crate says my BIOS is up to date.


I may give this a try just to see, just to have it confirmed on 2 boards!  My sister has a sata ssd just sitting in her pc I may borrow for the test. although after putting everything together 3 times now I'm not looking forward to doing it all over again! 

I went with a gigabyte aorus elite ax after. Sorry PaulieG, literally the first board you said you had trouble with and I got one.  Runs well so far, but I haven't tried overclocking the memory or anything except for the GPU just a little bit. Running a cool 2666mhz on the 10th gen intel. It was cheaper than ones you mentioned, and the wifi Steel was not in stock. Glad to hear the Asrock is the running, and def agree with you about the fact the Asus board is still faulty out of the box, and m.2 is def the way of the future. I wonder if it would be the same problem with the m.2 on the pcie 4.0. slot, with compatible cpu, ssd?

I would also like to mention trying on a separate breaker, I'm an apprentice electrician, and bought a house that was a fixer upper to say the least. I know there's one 15 amp breaker that powers at least 12 outlets/lights one of those plugs in my room, and I tested the pc on a separate 20A circuit I have in the basement shop for tools just incase that was an issue and still encountered the same problem. As Nater said it was grasping at straws at that point. 

I'll update if I get around to trying the asus with the sata ssd this weekend! Good catch there DashielN


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 22, 2021)

sp.ace.cowboy said:


> I may give this a try just to see, just to have it confirmed on 2 boards!  My sister has a sata ssd just sitting in her pc I may borrow for the test. although after putting everything together 3 times now I'm not looking forward to doing it all over again!
> 
> I went with a gigabyte aorus elite ax after. Sorry PaulieG, literally the first board you said you had trouble with and I got one.  Runs well so far, but I haven't tried overclocking the memory or anything except for the GPU just a little bit. Running a cool 2666mhz on the 10th gen intel. It was cheaper than ones you mentioned, and the wifi Steel was not in stock. Glad to hear the Asrock is the running, and def agree with you about the fact the Asus board is still faulty out of the box, and m.2 is def the way of the future. I wonder if it would be the same problem with the m.2 on the pcie 4.0. slot, with compatible cpu, ssd?
> 
> ...


I liked the Gigabyte just fine, except it was very touchy with memory in general and overclocking memory was the worst I've seen on any mid level board. I'm not sure I've ever had to reset cmos so many times over memory frequency and timing adjustments in my entire life. That's literally a minimum of 100 different motherboards, and probably over 150 different memory kits. For some, it wouldn't matter, but it drove me insane.


----------



## DashielN (Mar 22, 2021)

PaulieG said:


> I did not try an old SSD. That's interesting. However, I still would have sent it back even if I discovered that work around. It's still defective and I prefer using M.2 drives.


Yeah... contemplating that myself. I don't want to re-rebuild yet again, but may be the only option. I'd love if there were a firmware solution forthcoming, but I know better than to hold my breath waiting for it. 



sp.ace.cowboy said:


> I may give this a try just to see, just to have it confirmed on 2 boards!  My sister has a sata ssd just sitting in her pc I may borrow for the test. although after putting everything together 3 times now I'm not looking forward to doing it all over again!
> 
> I went with a gigabyte aorus elite ax after. Sorry PaulieG, literally the first board you said you had trouble with and I got one.  Runs well so far, but I haven't tried overclocking the memory or anything except for the GPU just a little bit. Running a cool 2666mhz on the 10th gen intel. It was cheaper than ones you mentioned, and the wifi Steel was not in stock. Glad to hear the Asrock is the running, and def agree with you about the fact the Asus board is still faulty out of the box, and m.2 is def the way of the future. I wonder if it would be the same problem with the m.2 on the pcie 4.0. slot, with compatible cpu, ssd?
> 
> ...


You can do a quick test just by taking the M.2 drive out and trying to boot with no drive at all. If it's the same issue I had, it'll get to the BIOS at least and you'll have a better fix on the issue without having to scavenge another machine.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 22, 2021)

DashielN said:


> Yeah... contemplating that myself. I don't want to re-rebuild yet again, but may be the only option. I'd love if there were a firmware solution forthcoming, but I know better than to hold my breath waiting for it.
> 
> 
> You can do a quick test just by taking the M.2 drive out and trying to boot with no drive at all. If it's the same issue I had, it'll get to the BIOS at least and you'll have a better fix on the issue without having to scavenge another machine.


I almost wish I still had the board to confirm whether this was my issue. I hate leaving things unknown.


----------



## Sri (Apr 4, 2021)

PaulieG said:


> OK, so I have a brand new Asus Tuf Gaming z590 Plus wifi that I bought to replace a Gigabyte z590 that I returned because it hated clocking memory over 3600. That's a whole other story. Anyways, I just can't figure this out, and I've tried every troubleshooting step I've ever known to try to make it work. It does the same thing every time. From the very first attempt, the fans turn on, the AIO pump turns on, The Q-LED goes from quick red then gets hung for a few seconds on Dram and the light just goes away, never even lights up the gpu light. It's never posted out of the box., I'm desperate for suggestions before I give up and return the board. Before you make suggestions, these are the steps I've already taken:
> 
> Original system specs; Asus z590, Intel 10600k, rx580, WD Black M.2, Gskill Trident Z RGB 3600, Phanteks AMP 750w psu. All components were verified working with a Gigabyte z590 as of yesterday.
> 
> ...



I've tried removing the M2 and* it worked!* It freaking worked.

I had the exact issue with my new build. I'm waiting and researching to see how to resolve this..


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 5, 2021)

Sri said:


> I've tried removing the M2 and* it worked!* It freaking worked.
> 
> I had the exact issue with my new build. I'm waiting and researching to see how to resolve this..


Glad to see see the problem and work around have been identified. I hope they can get it resolved because it's a really nice board for the money, on paper.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Apr 5, 2021)

Sri said:


> I've tried removing the M2 and* it worked!* It freaking worked.
> 
> I had the exact issue with my new build. I'm waiting and researching to see how to resolve this..


Reminds me of an old-school-style-IDE connector being backwards on a Pentium I system, where the symptom was like I killed the processor or the motherboard, LOL. But it was like nothing happened with it turned around, IIRC. (That was 20 years ago, when I was working on a Pentium 100 system)

I thought it also would power on and stay on, but nothing else! On a recent Intel, it's often a symptom of a bad LGA socket!


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 5, 2021)

Sri said:


> I've tried removing the M2 and* it worked!* It freaking worked.
> 
> I had the exact issue with my new build. I'm waiting and researching to see how to resolve this..


Might be related, but there's a thread here somewhere about W.D. drives and Whea errors, there's also threads mentioning PCI-E 4 16x16 having to be set in the Bios at PCI-e 3 for GPUs to work, it's possible the latest PCI-e 4 NVMe slot doesn't play nice with older versions, if your Motherboard has two NVMe slots try the lower slot as it runs at the slower protocol, the board should boot.


----------



## Sri (Apr 5, 2021)

So, this is what I've done to make it all work.

1. Removed my M.2 SSD from motherboard.
2. Powered on my PC with pendrive attached to see a boot screen and later on the "install windows 10" window.
3. Closed installation window, this caused PC to restart.
4. While restarting, pressed the delete key to enter to BIOS menu.
5. Switched to advancedmode and navigated to Advanced > Advanced onboard device configuration screen.
6. Under "M.2_2 configuration", I've selected PCIE.
7. Under "M.2_3 & SATA 6G_56 switch" I've selected M.2_3.
8. Saved and shut down my PC.
9. Now, connected my M.2 SSD to slot B (M.2_2 socket 3)
10. Connected my HDD to SATA slot B (left slot)
11. Restarted PC and was able to boot from bootable USB and install OS into M2 slot SSD.

PS. Referring slot names per official manual.

My build:


			https://pcpartpicker.com/user/srivastav/saved/#view=HTYwgs
		


Thanks,
Sri


----------



## DashielN (Apr 5, 2021)

Sri said:


> So, this is what I've done to make it all work...



Nice job finding a work-around. I ended up returning my board last week and replacing it with a different model (a Prime Z590-P) that worked out of the box, but good to know that a work-around exists and glad my experience helped you find it. Bad enough that the auto-detection logic is busted, but just crazy that it breaks in such a way that you can't resolve things manually without all that.


----------



## sp.ace.cowboy (Apr 5, 2021)

Also confirmed this morning that this fix worked for me as well. The power of the internet prevails.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 5, 2021)

I have to say that I'm NOT thrilled with my experience on the z590 chipset as a whole. I've owned a Asus, Gigabyte, Asrock and MSI z590's so far, and MSI is the ONLY board that didn't have some weird quirk or fussiness out of the box. That's weird for me because I used to stay away from MSI, because "back in the day" MSI boards gave me more problems than any other board manufacturer. So far, Asus the M.2 issue. Gigabyte handled memory training like garbage and was very stubborn on clearing cmos. The Asrock, which is one of 2 boards that I still have has a mysterious and seemingly random no post despite all stability test and hwinfo showing the cpu, memory etc are very stable and the psu is feeding power as it should. I acknowledge that I stick with midrange boards. You'll never see me spending $500 on a z590 Maximus Hero but WTF...a $230 board should work right out of the box.


----------



## topspeedPT (Apr 8, 2021)

Sri said:


> So, this is what I've done to make it all work.
> 
> 1. Removed my M.2 SSD from motherboard.
> 2. Powered on my PC with pendrive attached to see a boot screen and later on the "install windows 10" window.
> ...



Intel Core i9-10850K *(10th gen)*
Asus TUF Gaming *Z590*-PLUS WIFI



Page 6 of the MB manual:


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 8, 2021)

Sri said:


> So, this is what I've done to make it all work.


Followed my earlier suggestion of moving the NVMe to the lower slot, well done figuring it out all by yourself.  
I don't know why I bother sometimes.


----------



## DashielN (Apr 8, 2021)

topspeedPT said:


> Intel Core i9-10850K *(10th gen)*
> Asus TUF Gaming *Z590*-PLUS WIFI
> 
> 
> ...


Good thought, but this was not the issue, at least for me. The same issue occurred regardless of which slot is used.


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Apr 8, 2021)

PaulieG said:


> Gigabyte handled memory training like garbage and was very stubborn on clearing cmos.


Sounds familiar. *flashback to Gigabyte board's entire BIOS dying from one wrong timing, clearing CMOS doing nothing*


----------



## zahn99 (Apr 23, 2021)

I have the same issue as above. I first have a Gigabyte Z590 MB and return it. Now have have the Asus tuf gaming z590-plus WIFI. I have tried 3 different sets of vendor certified memory no luck. All sets were 2 sets of 16GB sticks. I don't have anything other than the CPU fan and the one power connection for the case plugged in. Of course i have all of the MB power connections plugged in. But no M2, No SSDs. no usb connections but have the same results as above. No Post. I did removed all of the memory and purchased a cheap 2 wire speaker and it does beep w/o memory installed. But not with memory installed.  The Z590 platforms are getting old.. I have the original bois, 0405 on MB sticker.

I have the new Intel Core i7-11700K Rocket Lake 8-Core 3.6. Any suggestions?


----------



## mao.net (Aug 2, 2021)

Hello, I'm new here. Cheers to everyone.

I've just bought an asus tuf z590 plus wifi with an Intel i11-11700k and QVL corsair tuf edition memory, WITHOUT an external pci-express graphic card. Original bios 0405, power on and..nothing. exactly your same issue: cpu fan and case fan start moving and then die. No post, no beep alarm, no Qled indicator, nothing. Just removed everything execpt CPU and RAM, but hdmi doesn't show anything. I've contacted the vendor and he said to update the bios, but HOW? Since no signal coming from the m/b?
Then I've tried to insert and old PCIExpress card and then......MAGIC! the mobo starts with the hdmi cable coming from the new external graphic card. So I've updated the bios to the last 0820 version and tried the whole thing once again.
I removed the external graphic card and attached the hdmi cable straight to the m/b and NOTHING. It was dead!
Tried to insert (once again) the external graphic card, this time connecting the hdmi cable TO THE M/B and...tadaaaa.
It worked. Post, beep and Qled, everything was ok. Then I've installed hdd, m2, everything to start with my new PC.
So I've avoided opening an rma cause I've learned it's a firmware issue (i hope) they'll fix asap.
Summary:
- bios 0405 -> HDMI from m/b won't start until u connect and external pci-ex graphic card and connect the cable to the pci-ex card
- bios 0820 -> HDMI from m/b won't start until u connect and external pci-ex graphic card and connect the cable to the m/b (this time)

(sorry for my bad english)

cheers



zahn99 said:


> I have the same issue as above. I first have a Gigabyte Z590 MB and return it. Now have have the Asus tuf gaming z590-plus WIFI. I have tried 3 different sets of vendor certified memory no luck. All sets were 2 sets of 16GB sticks. I don't have anything other than the CPU fan and the one power connection for the case plugged in. Of course i have all of the MB power connections plugged in. But no M2, No SSDs. no usb connections but have the same results as above. No Post. I did removed all of the memory and purchased a cheap 2 wire speaker and it does beep w/o memory installed. But not with memory installed.  The Z590 platforms are getting old.. I have the original bois, 0405 on MB sticker.
> 
> I have the new Intel Core i7-11700K Rocket Lake 8-Core 3.6. Any suggestions?


----------



## anatropolos (Nov 2, 2021)

This is what is happening to me. LOST sending board in to ASUS


----------



## uffeeki (Nov 3, 2021)

Wish I had found this thread earlier before purchasing this board. Not sure my problem fully relates to the problems but I've had 2 pc's Asus TUF z590 Plus Wifi boards since last spring. First one RMA'd through PCIe slots stopped working and local reseller claimed it was due to some scratches on PCB very close to the edge of the board. Second one worked for summer months but started to light up red CPU light on board occasionally during CPU stress but computer still kept running and the light went off after a while. I thought it could have been due to thermal throttle and added some fans to the case and reapplied CPU paste. When I tried to boot no POST - no beeps - no nothing. I removed everything from the board except CPU and M.2 - even the fans stopped after few seconds. I removed CPU from the PSU and I could have the fans spinning so something was clearly short circuiting.

Currently this RMA is still in process but I feel like this is it with ASUS and now I'm happily back running MSI board that was almost half cheaper and has given zero troubles. All in all not the kind of quality I would expect from an 269€ board.


----------

